# Consorcio Eje Vial ganó concesión Iirsa Norte



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Consorcio Eje Vial ganó concesión Iirsa Norte

Obra demandará más de US$200 millones de inversión y generará 6.000 puestos de trabajo


El Perú dio ayer un paso muy importante en la integración con Brasil. Y es que el consorcio Concesionaria Eje Vial Norte, que agrupa a las empresas Constructora Andrade Gutiérrez, Constructora Norberto Odebrecht y Graña y Montero S.A.A; se adjudicó la buena pro para la concesión de obras y el mantenimiento de los tramos viales del Eje Multimodal Norte del Plan de Acción para la Integración de la Infraestructura Regional Sudamericana (Iirsa). 


El proceso de concesión a cargo de Pro Inversión establece el mejoramiento de la infraestructura de transporte de la red vial -- cuya extensión asciende a 960 kilómetros-- desde el puerto fluvial de Yurimaguas hasta el puerto de Paita, con una inversión superior a los US$200 millones. 


"La carretera unirá Piura, Lambayeque, Cajamarca, Amazonas, San Martín y Loreto", señaló el presidente Alejandro Toledo ante el auditorio del Instituto Peruano del Deporte en Yurimaguas, que congregó a autoridades locales, dirigentes comunales y población en general. Agregó que la obra permitirá la generación de 6.000 puestos de trabajo directos e indirectos. 


A su vez, el embajador de Brasil en el Perú, André Amado, sostuvo que la obra se cristaliza gracias a la visión de futuro de las autoridades peruanas, a la par que abre un camino hacia la integración de las dos naciones. 


El Eje Multimodal Iirsa Norte contempla las rutas nacionales 08 A (Yurimaguas-Tarapoto); la 05 N (Tarapoto-Rioja-Corral Quemado); la 04, 03 N (Corral Quemado-Olmos); la 01 B (Olmos-Piura) y la 02 (Piura-Paita). El proceso de concesión tiene una duración de 25 años. Las empresas que cumplieron con presentar los sobres con la oferta técnica y económica para participar en la concesión fueron la Concesionaria Eje Vial Norte y Queiroz Galvao. La primera etapa de la obra comprende los tramos viales Rioja-Tarapoto y Tarapoto-Yurimaguas (asfaltado de 114 kilómetros).


----------

